# Right then, want a new Space Marine army, help please



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Hello there my cheeky cherubs.

I started to build a Space Marine army but then stopped after a few models (which aren't painted so some of them could be used in a new army) due to the realisation that I couldn't afford to finish the army I'd imagined without a great deal more money and willingness to paint a large amount of differing paint schemes (long story which I'll bore you with another time).

Any way, I've currently got sitting to be built:

2x Tactical Squad Boxed Set
2x Scout Boxed Set
1x Sniper Scout Boxed Set
2x Rhinos
1x Terminator Boxed Set
1x Terminator Chaos Lord (which I plan to convert to Loyalist status)
1x Black Templar upgrade sprue
1x Command Squad Boxed Set (with the Champion and Apothecary already built but they're pretty cool and unpainted so easy to be classed as any other Chapter)

What I've already got built:
Handful of BP/CCW Marine and Bolter armed Marines (thinking about using them as Sgts or as Non-Jump Pack Vanguard/Sternguard or the Bolter Armed Marines mixed into the Tactical Squads).

I know it's not a great deal but it'll be my first army in many a year and I don't want to buy any more until I've made a decent head way into getting what I've got built and painted (though I am tempted to pick up a Devastator Squad set...saving is not great virtue of mine)
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Here's the problem though- I'm at a complete loss as what chapter to use, more specifically what colours, heraldry etc.

My DIY chapter was going to be mainly Black Power Armour so I definitely don't want this army to be that colour but without the relative ease of painting black I'm confuzzled.*

I'm open to ideas as long as they don't pertain to Salamanders, Imperial/Crimson Fists, or White Scars (I do love the Salamanders but I don't want to do a Chapter that's now very mainstream...plus I dislike the coal black skin/red eye thing GW have given them now).

I await suggestions as to what sort of Chapter I should build with grreat anticipation...








*my word, copyright


----------



## Ezekiface 73 (Oct 22, 2008)

There is a paint scheme i cam up with, thats preety simple. Boltgun metal body, legs arms etc. gold trim shouldar plates, red eyes, and inside of shoulders either black for normal marines, and different coulours for sarges and the lot.


----------



## Air Meister (Nov 19, 2008)

with the layout of that force i'd say your best bet is Ultramarines just by the way that your models make an evenly split force list.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

@Ezekiface 73- thank you for replying so promptly, and I don't want this to sound in any way offensive but I would rather not paint up someone else's DIY colour scheme, I know I should have made that clear. My bad.

@Air Meister- well I was tempted by the Ultramarines (though it would have to be something other than the 2nd company).

This force I currently own won't be the end to my potential army, I'll add more stuff (hopefully a Battle Company one day, but we'll see) I really like the look of the Predator, Vindicator and Whirlwind so eventually I'd like to add those but really I want this force's eventual army list to be in some way dictated by what Chapter I play as. I'm a bugger for making armies if I don't have some sort of theme to adhere rigidly to.


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

I reckon the UM company with purple shoulderpad rims would be interesting to do


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

The thing is- Do you want a pre-existing chapter, or to start a whole new one from "scratch"?

Pre-existing: The Dark Hunters have a rather simple scheme of dark/medium blue armour with white squad and army markings. I also like the looks of the Iron Knights, as what's easier than drybrushing silver/boltgun metal on black, then painting the shoulderpads black with silver unit/army markings?

New Chapter: I've always liked the metallic colors for their ease of drybrushing on a black base-coat. Simply pick your favorite metallic colour, then pick one or two contrasting colors for unit/army/chapter markings. I'd be glad to help you with this, as I DO have a degree in Fine Arts... :laugh:


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I suppose I'd like a pre-existing Chapter, my big dream centres around my own DIY Chapter- I put a lot of effort into it's background and I don't think I could go to the same degree of effort (if you know what I mean) with another DIY build...Dark Hunters you say hmmm.

It doesn't necessarily have to be a really easy paint scheme (though please don't start throwing quartered and halved paint schemes at me ) just not Black as the major base.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I say a DIY Chapter is much more fun (beats Smurfs all the time-like nearly everyone does)
I think a Grey Chapter hasn't been done before (save the relictors (My chapter is Turquiose )


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I've come up with a DIY Chapter but until I've got a lot more money and time I can''t afford to do them justice as I'd envisioned them.

And I don't want 2 DIY Chapters (well obviously I'll be making some stuff up for the Chapter it's not like I'm building them solely to play), I want a nice paint scheme that I can point to and say they're [existing chapter].

I am intrigued by Grey though, hmm. I was also thinking how you never see any Chapters where the main colour is orange so I was thinking of giving that a go if possible.


----------



## Air Meister (Nov 19, 2008)

your best bet is to find the style/tactic you like best and try to match up a chapter to them


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Ok then here's an idea









Celestial Lion

I was intrigued by the colour scheme I found in the Index Astartes regarding the Third Battle of Armageddon, and this was my attempt to recreate it- I've used shining gold in this example but I'm tempted to use Burnished gold, I just don't know...
Will try and locate my 'Painting Space Marines' book before I go any further but I thought I'd enquire as to what colours you'd suggest for this Chapter (in the article they're just shown as having golden armour and a blue helmet), would it look decent, how difficult is it to get a pleasant gold finish on models like Space Marines etc


----------



## muffinman82 (Oct 29, 2008)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=2698
spikey, I dont know if you have read this thread but I suggest bascoating in a metalic like wraithlord did to his Tsons it gives that nice metalic look of power armour
I think it would be awesome using your original black color theme
Just my thoughts though


----------



## Ezekiface 73 (Oct 22, 2008)

No prob about not using the paint scheme, plus, they dont actually use it, the bought the macragge paint set and painted them like that, but then they switched to blood angels with black reach


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

This here is the list of Space Marine Chapters that already Exist if that's any help to you.

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...atId=cat1350002&categoryId=400028&aId=9600100

this is the older yet more in depth version of it

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...atId=cat1350002&categoryId=400028&aId=2400010

You already have the Marine Painter it seems so there's no need for a link, can't find it anyway. Hope I could help


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

You appear to have a lot of Scouts for a Marine army. Why not Crimson Fists? Or some background similar to the Crimson Fists at least. As for that paintscheme, Shining Gold would be very hard to paint. Maybe an NNM Gold would do it?


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

You said you liked the vindicator, pred and whirlwind. Well why don't you go with the Aurora Chapter. They have more Predators and Land Raiders than any other chapters. You could make a cool armoured force from these boys. 

They have green power armour with a black trim


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I am quite tempted by the Aurora Chapter- just the amount of Land Raiders is some what off putting (then again it's not like I've GOT to have loads of Land Raiders is it?).

You know what I'll keep this thread going and once I/We have got a fair few ideas I'll do up all the Marines from the Chapters that intrigue me on B&Cs SM painter and put them in another thread with a poll so people can vote on what my next army should be. That way it's a win-win situation for me, as I'd happily do any of the Chapters but I won't have to agonise over WHICH chapter to do.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

What about one of the 13th founding chapters? There are some really characterful chapters in there. Or something like the Exorcists, if you look on Bolter and Chainsword they have some really cool rules for them when fighting demons.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

If you have a lot of scouts I'd suggest 'Scythes of the Emperor' nice black and yellow scheme but expect to have folks telling you they're dead if you do, even though no background currently says this.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I did look at Scythes of the Emperor and Marines Malevolent who seems to have the same colours but just an exact swap in where those colours go- 

Scythes have Black Armour with a Yellow torso and MM have Yellow Armour with a Black Torso- if I can find a good 'Painting Yellow' Tut. (and I think one exists on Heresy) then I'll add them to the list as possibility.

About the Scouts- originally I brought that many so I could do a squad of 10 that had a LOT of stuff but since I've only built one (a sniper sgt using a vindicare's rifle) I suppose I could make them into either 3 squads of 5 or what ever...
Please don't feel constrained to dictate what sort of army I should have by what I currently own- I WILL eventually buy more stuff :biggrin:


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Okay, I've been looking through some Chapter Heraldry and I've narrowed my choices to 9 for you lot to vote on:

*1) Emperor's Hands*









*2) Scythes of the Emperor (Not the Emperor's Scythes- doh)*









*3) Eternal Shields **(note- that's Silver Armour not Grey)*
*








*
*4) Imperial Castellans









5) Invaders









6) Knights of Gryphonne









7) Knights of the Raven (note- that's Silver Armour not Grey)









8) Marines Malevolent









9) Revilers









*

Please post if you have any reasons to pick the Chapter you did


----------



## kazi (Jul 5, 2008)

based on the color schemes i voted for the Imperial Castellans.IMO they had the coolest colors right above The Knights of G. i really like how the bone color looks with the blue, and on lexicanum the painted model displayed for look awesome! what kind of background did you find on them?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

The only fluff I've found on any of the Chapters are the Invaders, Marines Malevolent, and Scythes of the Emperor (and even that wasn't much with the exception of the SotE's near extinction). They're pretty much clean slate chapters to do what I wish with.


----------



## Lord Commander Erus (May 1, 2008)

I'd vote Revilers, if I had to pick any. You just don't see many grey colored armies and to top it off, you also don't see many of Revilers. Granted there may be a force here on Heresy of it, but it's a cool army and I know they have some fluff, I just can't find it. >.<

Barring that, if I had been clued into this BEFORE the poll went up I would have suggested a Cursed Founding chapter. You would have worked VERY well with such a force!


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Invaders are pretty cool, currently under strength and helping the Novamarines fight Eldar.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

The Marines Malevolent, IMHO look amazing. But that's because they're very similar to mine .

Personally, the Knights of Gryphonne could be a challenge, and something that's a rarity. A bronze space marine army (or orange, if you prefer). Reminds me of 'Minotaurs', or the 'Brazen Claws', although they were a bit more Goldy than your colour.

Plus, you seem to like Tanks, Spikey (3 Land Raiders, wtf?), and seeing as Gryphonne IV(?) is a forge world, they are likely to be kept well supplied, with if not the tanks, the materials, and equipment to make them.

EDIT - looking at the poll, it's nice to know that Heresy is so mutual and supportive =).


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

I'd say the Scythes as I love their story. I do query why you have codex rims though, as I was pretty certain I read it was via the chest eagle when I had an army of them a few years ago. I'm sure it was mentioned in a painting guide, will have to see if I can track it down.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

The other Chapters I was going off what Index Astartes and Lexicanum were telling me for the Chapter colours- but I confidently thought I remembered the Scythes' uniform, apparently I got it wrong, another reason I want to find my 'How to Paint Space Marines' book and eventually (somehow) pick up 'Insignium Astartes'.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

I'd vote for Knights of Gryphonne, as well-done metallics always look quite good on the battlefield.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

The Knights of Gryphonne armour is actually orange, it's not some weird brass/copper shade...though I don't see why you couldn't make it into asort of metallic orange...hmm


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Any good at NMM?


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I vote Scythes as I love there doom fluffed. I also have a 1000 point army of them and we Scythes need all the men we can.
If I where you I would chose one that will look good on the table and one people have not heard of it or played against before.
I know I hate playing SM or against them as I find them so good damn boring but it is made bearable if they look good and are not a first founding.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

well the first Chapter I posted up- the Celestial Lions in an earlier post- are down to 98 Marines after the massacres at the 3rd Battle for Armageddon, so I chose not to add them to my list of possibilities because 98 Marines doesn't really leave that much room for making a large army...

The way it's going it looks like I may be building Scythes of the Emperor...

I keep this poll going till Saturday night (or Friday if I get loads of votes between now and then) then whittle it down to the 3 highest voted Chapters for the final choice (even if the result seems like a foregone conclusion) to be announced on Monday night....then I'll get a cracking :alcoholic:

@Vaz- I've never tried NMM, I think it's something that's outside of my painting skill range....

EDIT: If I do end up doing a Scythes of the Emperor then I'm tempted to either create a Pre-Kraken force or do an extremely veteran force...ah, choices choices


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Revilers are awesome... I'm mostly partial to them because I changed my space wolves to them in 3rd edition when I first saw them... I didn't know squat, but making them allowed me to create my own fluff!


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Ok, if we can get to 30 votes I'm just going to set up the final decision thread as soon as that 30th vote comes in or by friday afternoon (GMT)


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

if a staff member could lock this thread now that would be lovely


----------

